# UFC 80: RAPID FIRE Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 80: RAPID FIRE*
Date: 1/19/2008
Event Type: International Pay Per View
Location: Metro Radio Arena (Newcastle, England)​

----------


*Main Card Bouts:*


[11-4-1] *BJ Penn* vs. *Joe Stevenson* [28-7-0] - *UFC Lightweight Championship*

*Penn's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Jens Pulver (Win - Submission)
vs. Matt Hughes (Loss - TKO)
vs. Georges St-Pierre (Loss - Split Decision)

*Stevenson's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Kurt Pellegrino (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Melvin Guillard (Win - Submission)
vs. Dokonjonosuke Mishima (Win - Submission)

 


[8-2-0] *Gabriel Gonzaga* vs. *Fabricio Werdum* [9-3-1]

*Gonzaga's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Randy Couture (Loss - TKO)
vs. Mirko Cro Cop (Win - KO)
vs. Carmelo Marrero (Win - Submission)

*Werdum's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Andrei Arlovski (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Aleksander Emelianenko (Win - Submission)
vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira (Loss - Unanimous Decision)




[12-8-0] *Jess Liaudin* vs. *Marcus Davis* [13-3-0]

*Liaudin's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Anthony Torres (Win - TKO)
vs. Dennis Siver (Win - Submission)
vs. Ross Mason (Win - Submission)

*Davis' Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Paul Taylor (Win - Submission)
vs. Jason Tan (Win - KO)
vs. Pete Spratt (Win - Submission)


[9-4-0] *Wilson Gouveia* vs. *Jason Lambert* [23-6-0]

*Gouveia's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Carmelo Marrero (Win - Submission)
vs. Seth Petruzelli (Win - Submission)
vs. Wes Combs (Win - Submission)

*Lambert's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Renato Sobral (Win - KO)
vs. Rashad Evans (Loss - KO)
vs. Branden Lee Hinkle (Win - Submission)




[14-6-0] *Jorge Rivera* vs. *Kendall Grove* [8-4-0]

*Rivera's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Terry Martin (Loss - KO)
vs. Edwin Dewees (Win - TKO)
vs. Timothy Williams (Win - TKO)

*Grove's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Patrick Cote (Loss - TKO)
vs. Alan Belcher (Win - Submission)
vs. Chris Price (Win - Submission)


----------


*Preliminary Bouts:*


[5-4-0] *Antoni Hardonk* vs. *Colin Robinson* [8-3-0]

*Hardonk's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Frank Mir (Loss - Submission)
vs. Justin McCully (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Sherman Pendergarst (Win - KO)

*Robinson's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Colin Sexton (Win - KO)
vs. Eddie Sanchez (Loss - TKO)
vs. Dave Wilson (Win - TKO)


[6-0-0] *Paul Kelly* vs. *Paul Taylor* [8-2-1]

*Kelly's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Jordan James (Win - TKO)
vs. Sami Berik (Win - Submission)
vs. Soli Clichko (Win - Submission)

*Taylor's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Marcus Davis (Loss - Submission)
vs. Edilberto de Oliveira (Win - TKO)
vs. Che Mills (NC)


[12-2-0] *James Lee* vs. *Alessio Sakara* [11-6-0]

*Lee's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Danny Bessant (Win - Submission)
vs. Aungla Sang (Win - Submission)
vs. Travis Wiuff (Win - Submission)

*Sakara's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Houston Alexander (Loss - TKO)
vs. Victor Valimaki (Win - TKO)
vs. Drew McFedries (Loss - TKO)


[12-2-1] *Per Eklund* vs. *Sam Stout* [12-3-1]

*Eklund's Last 3 Fight:*
vs. Rafeal Dias (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Toni Talvitie (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. David Metcalf (Win - Submission)

*Stout's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Martin Grandmont (Win - TKO)
vs. Spencer Fisher (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Fabio Holanda (Win - TKO)


----------


"The Prodigy" BJ Penn is BACK in the UFC Lightweight Division! Now, he wants to secure his place in UFC history. He is rededicated, refocused, and now he is on a mission to win the UFC Lightweight Title! The Ultimate Fighter: Season 2 winner, Joe "Daddy" Stevenson is a powerful grappler, who has proven that he belongs among the best in the UFC. On January 19th, in the biggest fight of their lives, BJ Penn will fight Joe "Daddy" Stevenson for UFC World Lightweight Championship.

Also, in a battle of top-ranked heavyweights, hard-hitting Gabriel "Napao" Gonzaga seeks to avenge an earlier loss, as he goes to war with submission specialist Fabricio Werdum.

UFC 80: RAPID FIRE! LIVE! January 19th from the Metro Radio Arena...ONLY ON PAY PER VIEW!


----------


Do you need advice for picking the winner of the upcoming card? Are you a newer fan, and don't know much about the fighters competing at UFC 80? Or, do you just want to see what the consensus thinks about each fight?

Visit this link: *MMA Forum Speaks: UFC 80*

​http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/29499-mma-forum-speaks-ufc-80-a.html#post435379


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks like a great card to me. I'm not sure why they'd get ahead of themselves and refer to it as interim lightweight... but what do I know. BJ & Joe should be an interesting match... looking forward to seeing BJ fight again. Gonzaga and Werdum should be an interesting battle, especially if it goes to the ground. Marcus Davis is always explosive. Kendall and Jorge should be a good stand-up battle, if it goes to the ground I wanna see another d'arce!


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Gonzaga, right high kick.

WAR MANBEARPIG!!!


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

so what exactly does interim championship mean?


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

That you are the best in the weight class... almost.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

It means that you are the champion, untill the actualy champion returns. And then the two champs face off, for the undisputed title.

OH!

Let me be the first to say, Joe Stevenson will beat BJ Penn, but by Split Decision. And it will be an incredible fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

A part of me wants to see Werdum get the win.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

www.metroradioarena.co.uk said:


> Tickets costing £35, £50, £100, £150 and £200 go on sale 10.00am Saturday 10th November 2007


I assume this is correct? We are so there. :thumb02:


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL at ManBearPig!

I like Werdum. I hope he wins as well.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Rapid Fire: arguably the worst name ever!


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Stevenson and Penn? damn, that should be a good fight. The only bad thing is that one has to win, I really like both of these guys. raise02:


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

As long as BJ is at 155 his cardio should be in decent order, so he should take it.

I think Werdum is gonna give Gonzaga a hell of a lot of trouble. That one takedown, couple elbows and one kick have Gonzaga a little overrated in my mind.

Davis-Liaudin should be fun, and another fight to help Marcus move into the upper echelon.

Grove has absolutely no chin (not just against Cote, all of his losses), so he better hope he gets Rivera to the ground early, or he's probably gonna get his lights turned out again.

I know nothing about Eklund, but if he's willing to stand with Stout the fight should be exciting, and I see Stout taking it.

All in all, a good looking card so far.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> Per Eklund


War Sweden!:thumb02:

I have no idea who this guy is though...


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll definately be going for Werdum, I see him winning by TKO in the 3rd. BJ Penn will take it by submission in the 1st!


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I will cry a thousand tears if Gonzaga loses. But I won't leave the forum like SOMEONE (jdun)


----------



## Kaikkonen (Oct 25, 2006)

Couchwarrior said:


> War Sweden!:thumb02:
> 
> I have no idea who this guy is though...


me neither  ! but hopefully he winw, vaikka onki hurri


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Anyone know why Werdum has another fight before Arlovski (I'm looking for a reason other than "dana didn't like the way Arlovski won")


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

im just stoked to see per eklund on the main card. that is awesome. and against sam stout? i think this fight is gonna be pretty tight.


----------



## 7everdhed (Nov 8, 2007)

I give Penn the edge in this one, his grappling and subs are worldly and has heavy heavy hands; a far superior striker and can hurt Stevenson quikly if he dont gas! 

Penn has the power and skill to STOP Stevenson, if he cant it would be interesting to see Penn in a 5 round match:confused02:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

rapid fire ...

bahahahaha....these names just get better and better...

first shootout, then victory, then respect, now rapid fire...

honestly UFC, stop naming every one , your gonna run out!


----------



## johnbender (Oct 24, 2006)

Im a big Joe Stevenson fan but sorry bro The prodigy will PWN YOU

I say round 2 submission (Probably Armbar)


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

im afraid id have to put my money on bj, even though it would be awseome to see joe win.

In a year or two from now i could see Joe as the LW champ cuz he's already miles ahead of where he was early on.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

who has joe beat in the LW division?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> who has joe beat in the LW division?


In the UFC alone:

Yves Edwards (UFC 61)
Dokonjonosuke Mishima (UFC 65)
Melvin Guillard (UFN 9)
Kurt Pellegrino (UFC 74)


----------



## pgebhard25 (Dec 31, 2006)

the return of Antoni Hardonk!! Sweet! Undercard WTF?!?!

So, is Stevenson vs. Penn 3 or 5 rounds? It is an interim title fight so does that make it a 5 rounder? If it is 5 rounds, BJ better get that sub by the end of round 3 because he tends to gas, I know he has said he's gonna train harder now but we'll see.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Gonzaga will finally avenge his loss to Werdum! That's if he comes in with good cardio this time! WAR NAPEO!


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I hope Rivera crushes Kendall.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

pgebhard25 said:


> the return of Antoni Hardonk!! Sweet! Undercard WTF?!?!


Of course he's undercard. He got submitted by Mir in less than 2 minutes and he performed terribly against McCully when the most energy he was able to muster ended in an armbar that any BJJ white belt could finish.

Rivera usually puts on a good show and has some solid stand up to challenge Kendall. That should be a good fight. Sam Stout and Marcus Davis always put on good performances so it'll be interesting watching both of them as well. The main shows will both be explosive, although I think BJ presents a lot of problems for Joe if the fight goes past a few minutes (no I didn't say that backwards). I think Joe's chance in this fight is to finish early via GnP... otherwise he'll be giving BJ time to think of submissions... and BJ has the obvious advantage while standing. Gonzaga and Werdum is an interesting match and neither one really stand out in my mind, just depends if Gabe wants to keep it standing or they have a BJJ match. I personally would love to see these two in ADCC.


----------



## johnbender (Oct 24, 2006)

pgebhard25 said:


> the return of Antoni Hardonk!! Sweet! Undercard WTF?!?!
> 
> So, is Stevenson vs. Penn 3 or 5 rounds? It is an interim title fight so does that make it a 5 rounder? If it is 5 rounds, BJ better get that sub by the end of round 3 because he tends to gas, I know he has said he's gonna train harder now but we'll see.



OMG we're NEVER gonna hear the end of that fn Hughes fight lol

WOOOhoooOOOO!!!! GO BJ, Prove em all wrongraise01:


----------



## tyler_durden (Oct 11, 2007)

If BJ's cardio looks like it did against Pulver, he will own Joe. When BJ's cardio is tip top he is the best 170lb and 155lb fighter in the UFC. He is so underestimated.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

tyler_durden said:


> If BJ's cardio looks like it did against Pulver, he will own Joe. When BJ's cardio is tip top he is the best 170lb and 155lb fighter in the UFC. He is so underestimated.


BJ is underestimated? All I ever hear is how he's untouchable. I'm with Joe on this one. I know it's a stretch, but I hope he wins and upsets a lot of people.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

xAmRiT...very true bro. lol! bad event name...sounds like a video game...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*BJ vs. Daddy*

...This fight will be unreal. BJ is the man. I really hope he wins and becomes Champion again. BJ's Jiu Jitsu is world class and Joe Stevenson's is excellent. Both are heavy handed, but I would give the power edge to Stevenson. This could very well be an interesting grappling chessmatch if it goes to the ground early. I would not be surprised at all if the bout is won by Submission. Both aren't afraid to stand and trade either, so that just makes it even more interesting. All I can say so far is that BJ looked awesome when he ran through Pulver.:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

davidm724 said:


> BJ is underestimated? All I ever hear is how he's untouchable. I'm with Joe on this one. I know it's a stretch, but I hope he wins and upsets a lot of people.


I'm actually going with Joe, too.

Just a feeling.


----------



## mltd21 (Apr 22, 2007)

looks like a pretty solid card. it doesnt say if it'll be on ppv or spike. does this mean that joe and bj will go for 5 rounds or 3 rounds??? either way, should be a great war of submissions and gonzaga has the advantage in the stand up, but im sure the fight will hit the ground where he can pound out a decision or get tapped out by werdum.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Penn vs Joe Daddy should be 5 rounds. I don't see why they'd go 3.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I dunno, was the first Couture vs. Liddell fight a scheduled 3 or 5 round bout? I forget.

That should answer the question.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

A title bout is scheduled for five rounds. I don't see why an interim title bout would be only three. If it's five, I bet they'll go at least four rounds. These guys are both warriors.


----------



## Haplo 913 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> I dunno, was the first Couture vs. Liddell fight a scheduled 3 or 5 round bout? I forget.
> 
> That should answer the question.


It was a five round scheduled fight.

I don't see why it wouldn't be this time either, it's a fight for a title. A title fight.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

penn by tko or submission in the late 2nd and gonzaga by tko in early 2nd


----------



## lildrummerboy16 (Sep 13, 2007)

I think Stevenson will outwork Penn for the win. B.J. seems to have conditioning issues sometimes, especially Hughes II, and I'm bettin that might be his downfall again. Plus I don't really see him submitting Stevenson.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

clearly not a wealth of knowledge here. yes theres been some questining about conditioning, but it will most likely be done well before that. i like big daddy but penn is the most feared fighter in the division thats not on stereroids. (sherk) anyways penn should be impressive.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

I like this card. Bj's one of my fav fighters, and Kendall's always fun to watch (even if he loses), and I'm looking forward to what Gonzaga does to Fabricio.

Bj's gonna submit Daddy. That's my prediction


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Daddy and I was always thinking he will win the title in his first shot, because i tought BJ is moving to heavier division.
Now i don't think he is able to damage BJ in any dimetion. He won't knock him out for sure and i don't think he'll submit him either...

My prediction: BJ winning by decision.

ps. I'm a big Penn fan as well  I'm pretty torn about this fight... And the worst part is, i'm gonna be there and watch it , so guess i will be supporting BJ in rounds 1st,3rd and 5th, and supporting Daddy in 2nd and 4th


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Ah, great news that my fellow countryman Per Eklund is about to take on Sam Stout. Sam better pray to god for a good Takedown defence, he's gonna need it.

WAR SWEDISH VIKING PER EKLUND!!!!

He'll be the first swede in the UFC, too.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

joppp said:


> Ah, great news that my fellow countryman Per Eklund is about to take on Sam Stout. Sam better pray to god for a good Takedown defence, he's gonna need it.
> 
> WAR SWEDISH VIKING PER EKLUND!!!!
> 
> He'll be the first swede in the UFC, too.


I read somewhere that there are LOTS of MMA gyms in Sweden? And still about zero wellknown fighters. Maybe in a few years there will be a Swedish invasion in the UFC.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

joppp said:


> Ah, great news that my fellow countryman Per Eklund is about to take on Sam Stout. Sam better pray to god for a good Takedown defence, he's gonna need it.
> 
> WAR SWEDISH VIKING PER EKLUND!!!!
> 
> He'll be the first swede in the UFC, too.


I think Stout will upset said Swede.

no offense.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

davidm724 said:


> I think Stout will upset said Swede.
> 
> no offense.


Well I think Per's the actual underdog here so go right ahead  

But there arn't that many MMA gym's in sweden. I train at one of three gyms in Stockholm and I know of one outside of stockholm so...

Also there arn't many people training to fight professionally.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

joppp said:


> Well I think Per's the actual underdog here so go right ahead
> 
> But there arn't that many MMA gym's in sweden. I train at one of three gyms in Stockholm and I know of one outside of stockholm so...
> 
> Also there arn't many people training to fight professionally.


Well, I do wish your homeboy good luck. It's good to hear more about the expansion of MMA. I wouldn't be upset if Eklund won, but I do like Stout in this fight.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I hope they add another exciting/big fight to this card(hopefully CC).


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I hope they add another exciting/big fight to this card(hopefully Arlovski).


Can't wait to see Stout fight again btw.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I've always liked Sam Stout, so yeah, I'm looking forward to his fight, as well. Let's hope he gets a win under his belt, so he can have a third fight with Spencer Fisher.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Stout is still young, has a great chin and really good standup that is still getting accustomed to the mma type strikers. His ground game will improve in time.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Suppose BJ loses, how long would it take for him to work his way up to the title again? This would be 3 losses of 4 fights and 2 of them were for titles.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

They'll bring in Micah Miller, and have BJ fight him to get a title shot.


----------



## rdglionheart (Dec 10, 2007)

*Stevenson beating Penn.......Doubt it*

Are you gys serious......stevenson beating B.J i doubt it if he does win it will probably be by split decision, what can stevenson possibly do to the prodigy.....stand up-don't think so.....Ground-doubt it the prodigy is so well verse and so naturally good...B.J has proved himself time and time again and stevenson has shown heat and battled it out but not with the powerhouses that B.J has fought....I doubt stevenson will win, B.J is just great.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Bj's also inconsistent.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Bj's also inconsistent.


Consistently in bad condition and under prepared doesn't count?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I take back my statement about adding another fight, especially since Gonzaga is fighting again. I really think he should fight a top contender if he beats Werdum, and I see him doing that by TKO or KO. I still think Gonzaga is top 3 in the HW division(in the UFC).


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Werdum's really tough to finish, though. I can see Gonzaga winning a decision, though. Oddly enough, I'm going to be rooting for Werdum.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I'll be rooting for Gonzaga and I hope he wins. I think he will too, better stand-up and it's pretty even on the ground.

Napao via RHK


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Werdum's really tough to finish, though.


I agree, but I don't care how tough you are to finish, if one of those big RHK's connects, you're going out.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

joppp said:


> Gonzaga, right high kick.
> 
> WAR MANBEARPIG!!!


I second that.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> I agree, but I don't care how tough you are to finish, if one of those big RHK's connects, you're going out.


It's going to be hard to hit that, when Werdum's in the buttscoot position.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> It's going to be hard to hit that, when Werdum's in the buttscoot position.


I would give the advantage to Gonzaga on the ground if he is on top, though. I don't see Werdum really trying to pull guard or force Gonzaga into his guard.. idk though. That is what you are referring to by the buttscoot position, right?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Werdum has a really, really good guard. I'd actually give the ground advantage to him, though Gonzaga could use his size to just pound out a decision.

What I'm referring to: Gonzaga will want to stand, and as soon as he gets hit, Werdum will go into the buttscoot position. I don't know, I like Werdum. I like Gonzaga too, but I've liked Werdum a lot longer. Who knows, this is a seriously close fight.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

True, Werdum is great off his back, but Gonzaga is also a black belt Mundials champ, which is a very impressive accomplishment.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Werdum has a really, really good guard. I'd actually give the ground advantage to him, though Gonzaga could use his size to just pound out a decision.
> 
> What I'm referring to: Gonzaga will want to stand, and as soon as he gets hit, Werdum will go into the buttscoot position. I don't know, I like Werdum. I like Gonzaga too, but I've liked Werdum a lot longer. Who knows, this is a seriously close fight.


Werdum does have a good guard, but last time they fought.. Gabe passed it with relative ease(in round 1). Although, I think Werdum was constantly putting himself at risk by throwing up so many sub attempts and having a wide-open guard... Gabe was (for the most part) able to capitalize on that (in the first round). And when I watched that fight and compare it Gabe and Fabricio's most recent performances (Couture/CroCop/Marrero & Arlovski/Emelianko) I have to give the edge to Napao (I have no idea how to make the squiggly line over the "a" in "Napao"). 

Gabe's striking has drastically improved as has his confidence in his punches and kicks. In the fight with Werdum, Gabe seemed uncomfortable on his feet and kept telegraphing the shots. He also gassed in the third and resigned to eating Werdum's punches before they called the tko. Werdum (on the other hand), despite working with CroCop for his striking... seems less confident in it, was less willing to pull the trigger against AA in their fight (even though AA was criticized for it, neither one of them really wanted to attack). I think with the improved striking Gabe should take this and avenge the loss.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

How, when and where i can get information about UFC81 weight-ins?
I'd like to go to the weight-ins to get in the mood before the main event


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

I donr know who to pick I want to see them both win lol. I also think that Daddy is somewhat underrated going into this fight.


Even though BJ is like an anaconda on the ground, Joe has some sick JJ as well


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I picked Eklund in the fantasy draft as my third pick, I see him taking the win over Stout. You guys better get ready to meet the Swedish Meat Ball.


----------



## Darth Lunchbox (Apr 8, 2007)

i cant wait to see this one. Its On my 21st birthday and i hope i can find a bar that plays it. Its going to be sweet if i can remember it


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

pen vs stevenson, marcus davis vs anyone fighting makes me drool and i will definitely get this fight...


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

Marcus is on fire i see winning he has gotten so much better . His all around game is pretty nice.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I gave up on doing picks so here is who i want to win...

BJ > Stevenson, I wanna see BJ vs Sherk. I really hope BJ has trained good for this fight.

Gonzaga > Werdum, I like Gonzaga fighting style, dangerous striking and good jitsu, i won't be bothered at all if Werdum wins though, he's tight on the ground and if he beats Gonzaga then i can see him going on a hot streak Would be nice. Werdum winning this would in no means be a shock.

Lambert > Wilson Gouveia, its about time Lambert had a damn fight, he KO'd Sobral and has had nothing since right?? He deserves more!! I hope he wins this and moves on to better things, although i never see him becoming a force.

Marcus Davies > Jess Liaudin, Marcus seems like a good guy, and has some good fights, on a roll recently i hope he carries it on and moves up the ranks.

Kendall Grove > Jorge Rivera, Rivera has no future near the top of the middleweight, Grove was looking alrite i think before Cote caught him, i don't think he can ever win the belt but i think he can be up there if you know what i mean. I hope Kendall takes this, although on TUF3 i thought he was a bit of a weird lad, that team dagger thing was gay.

Sam Stout > Per Eklund
Antoni Hardonk > Colin Robinson
Paul Taylor > Paul Kelly
Alessio Sakara > James Lee


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd consider Pellegrino & Edwards to be tough opponents.

So many people under-estimate Joe Daddy.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

So true, I guess having wins over solid opponents in Pellegrino, Mishima, Edwards, and Guillard in the UFC count for nothing. Okay, I'll admit having a win over Guillard isn't so impressive because of his lack of submission defense, but beating him in 27 seconds is impressive at least. I'm still picking Penn but I think Stevenson has a good shot at winning as well.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> Stevenson has no chance whatsoever against Penn


Just because of this quote of yours, Penn will lose. Of course Stevenson has a chance to beat Penn. BJ has _more_ of a chance, but there's no doubt in my mind Joe can beat him without it being some crazy fluke. Penn is not invincible. I'll be rooting, and betting on Joe. If Penn wins, you'll be right so good for you. But, the last thing you can do in MMA is count someone out... unless of course they suck horribly.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> It's going to be hard to hit that, when Werdum's in the buttscoot position.


I think Werdum would be in a bit of trouble if he pulled guard, even though he wants to be on the ground. Gonzaga's BJJ is good enough to avoid subs and he is strong enough to power out too. I think if it ends up in that position, Gabe will be pounding on him.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

kds13 said:


> I think Werdum would be in a bit of trouble if he pulled guard, even though he wants to be on the ground. Gonzaga's BJJ is good enough to avoid subs and he is strong enough to power out too. I think if it ends up in that position, Gabe will be pounding on him.


agreed

this is really a horrible matchup for werdum and I think he's going to get beaten really badly


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

mishima fought like a D level fighter in that fight w/ stevenson so I don't consider that impressive whatsoever

however, joe's wins over edwards and pellegrino are very solid. Joe will be a tough fight for BJ, but I think BJ will still win, eventually, after being pounded, joe will give his back and bj will catch a sub


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Mishima's not a D-level fighter. D-level fighters don't beat guys like Aurelio and Imanari. He was a solid B-level LW when Joe fought him.

I think Werdum's guard is good enough to avoid most of Gonzaga's power shots. Also, Werdum's pretty good at not taking a crapload of punishment in fights.


----------



## Dan_Edge (Jan 9, 2008)

*Penn vs Stevenson - "Keys to the Fight"*

I made a blog entry on this topic yesterday here, which is reproduced below:
------------------------------

The UFC website posted a "keys to the fight" analysis yesterday on the upcoming Lightweight championship bout between BJ Penn and Joe Stevenson here.

From that article: "...Penn is so talented that the outcome of a fight rarely depends on what his opponent does in the ring. He doesn’t need to key off any one Stevenson weakness. He doesn’t need to worry about avoiding any particular Stevenson strength."

Considering Joe's Lightweight record and his dominant performances in the UFC, I'm surprised that the UFC website writers consider Penn to be such a heavy favorite. I mean, Penn "doesn’t need to worry about ... Stevenson['s] strength"?

If Penn is as intelligent a fighter as he seems, I'm sure _he _is not taking this perspective. One can be sure that Penn is busy in the gym working on a game plan with his trainers to deal with Joe's considerable strengths, and exploit his relative weaknesses. If Penn takes the attitude that he can just come in and impose his will, without taking Joe's heavy hands and grappling skills into account, then we're in for a very short fight.

Fortunately for fight fans, I seriously doubt that Penn is taking Joe lightly -- which means that we're in for an exciting bout that could go the distance.

I hesitate to make a prediction since I'm such a big Joe "Daddy" fan, but I'll do it anyway. If Penn pushes the pace early and spends most of the first two rounds on top of Joe, then I'd have to give the advantage to Penn. But if Penn is unable to maintain a dominant position for the first two and a half rounds, I don't think he will have what it takes to go the distance with Joe.

My upset prediction: Joe "Daddy" Stevenson wins by unanimous decision after five rounds of exciting MMA action.

--Dan Edge


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

BJ will win, Decision


----------



## Tonyblast (Jan 24, 2007)

as much as I want BJ to destroy Big Daddy, I think hes gonna upset Penn.

something stupid is gonna happen in the first round.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll take Penn for the win against Stevenson although it wont be by domination, Stevenson will put up a good fight.

Hmm.. I'll pick Gonzaga to beat Werdum.

Davis should beat Liaudin, then he should get a shot at a top contender, the guys won his last 10 fights, if he wins this fight it will be 11 straight wins, I'd say hes earned the right.


----------



## sub fan (Jan 11, 2008)

No way is Stevenson going to win this fight, Penn used to say that he gave up on training for fights, either your a figher or your not, now this was when he had a split decision loss VS GSP and a loss to Hughes only because he gassed out in the 3rd, he absolutley dominated the first two rounds! Penn is the most talented figher in the UFC and now that he is in shape I don't believe anybody can beat him at light weight...Not even steroid boy.

Good to see Marcus Davis and Kendal Grove back in action, I would pick them to win for sure. I don't even know why Sakara is even still in the UFC, that guy has not beaten anybody, ex pro boxer? I don't think so...He has looked horrible every time I watched him fight.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

I dont know what it is about Werdum, i just dont like his mannerisms in the ring or the way he fights.

So heres to hoping GG breaks him in two. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I think it's odd, and sort of sad, that people would consider Joe beating BJ an upset. Joe Stevenson is a legitimately good fighter, who is on a nice 4 fight winning streak in the LW division. He has a good chance to beat BJ Penn, and people should realize that.

He may win, he may lose, but he should never be discounted, even when he's facing BJ Penn.


----------



## ultfighter (Jan 14, 2008)

BJ is going to snap his arm like a twig!


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

ultfighter said:


> BJ is going to snap his arm like a twig!


I'm not so sure about that. With all the Stevenson doubters, I think I'll stake more on Joe.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm going to make my blog post probably thursday, or sooner, but I'll say now, I see BJ penn winning by TKO ehhh, round 3, but he could win by submission. Stevenson has a chance at winning but I'd only put it in the 20% range.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Im really looking foward to the Penn/Stevenson fight! I want to say BJ is going to win but I have a feeling Stevenson will win by decision.


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

*UFC 80 PPV question for Dish Network*

Follow the link and read the descriptions for the two PPVs. The SD one starts at 3pm and also replays at 10pm. The HD description only says it airs live. Also the SD will replay several different days, while the HD only airs on the 19th. So does this really mean no HD for the evening show? 
I dont mean to be picky, but I am just having a party with a lot of people and want it the best.

https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/payperview/prepEventList.do


----------



## Drew Blood (Sep 12, 2007)

Only two more sleeps to go, I can't wait for this event. :thumb02:


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

I say Daddy by unanimous decision.:thumbsup:


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

For anyone interested, I found the answer to my question. Dish is airing the fight live in SD and HD in the 1:30-5:00pm time slot Central time. Tape delay starts at 8:30pm and will only be in standard definition. Good for me, will only cost 40 bucks now.


----------



## highdesertmma (Jan 17, 2008)

Stevenson and Lambert, I'm always for fighters from the high desert!!!!
www.highdesertmma.com


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 20, 2007)

*Stevenson Vs Penn*

Stevenson's strength is in the submission game, but Penn has never lost via submission. BJ has better hands but Stevenson hasn't been knocked out. I see the fight going long and cardio is a toss up. If Daddy ends up on top on the ground he'll need to watch for BJ's wicked triangle.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

What I am wondering is if Randy is going to be in Grove's corner or not lol. Last I heard he is still with Xtreme Couture heh.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> What I am wondering is if Randy is going to be in Grove's corner or not lol. Last I heard he is still with Xtreme Couture heh.


I thought he was in someone else's corner already. They just didn't mention him.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Scorpio said:


> Stevenson's strength is in the submission game, but Penn has never lost via submission. BJ has better hands but Stevenson hasn't been knocked out. I see the fight going long and cardio is a toss up. If Daddy ends up on top on the ground he'll need to watch for BJ's wicked triangle.


Joe has been knocked out. He has a good chin, but BJ could deffinately put him on his ass.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

When does the event officially start? I don't want to accidentally stumble across anything, would like to steer clear until the fights happen on PPV.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

cabby said:


> When does the event officially start? I don't want to accidentally stumble across anything, would like to steer clear until the fights happen on PPV.


It starts at 3 ET this afternoon, 2 Central. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

kds13 said:


> It starts at 3 ET this afternoon, 2 Central. :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Btw, Rapid Fire, isn't that kind of lame? They had the chance to name an event "UFC 80: *Baby Jay vs Daddy*", and they blew it.:angry02:

Maybe for the rematch then...


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

*Play-by- Play*

Is this where the PBP will be? Or will they create a new thread with UFC80 Play-By-Play in the title??? _Hint Hint_


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

BadHabitBabe said:


> Is this where the PBP will be? Or will they create a new thread with UFC80 Play-By-Play in the title??? _Hint Hint_


Here I'm assuming, I don't see another thread other than the results thread:dunno:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

*SPOILERS*** Kendall Grove vs. Jorge Rivera*

Is it safe to say that Kendall is overrated?

Now that Rivera just beat the hell out of him?

It didn't seem Kendall had anything for him and Rivera just ruined him in less that 2 minutes.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

nope. Kendall is still a force. he just got beat in a fight that is all


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

That was a complete ass-whoopin!


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Kendall didnt land a single punch man.

Dissappointing.


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Grove just looked like he didn't want to be there, I expected him to work a lot harder on the ground.

Edit: And now Setanta just randomly decided to go to the blue screen asking me to upgrade my subscription.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Shit did Kendall put up any fight? All I saw wasthe end.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

He didn't put up any fight. Rivera pounded him on the ground and them let him back up and lit him up with a left hand and kendall just dropped like that Tank Abbott fight back in the day


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Shit did Kendall put up any fight? All I saw wasthe end.


The end was basically over half the fight already. So, to answer your question, no.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I'm liking this card so far. I'm only 3-2, but I called the fights that (in my opinion) mattered. Stout is a force, Grove is overrated and Antoni Hardonk is a beast standing up.

That said, props to Paul Kelly and Alessio Sakara. They both came out looking good and got legitimate wins.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> nope. Kendall is still a force. he just got beat in a fight that is all


kendall grove IS overrated, that was his second loss in row BY KO!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown: HOLY SH!T! HAHA oops sorry... something just happend on the tube haha


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

**Spoiler* Gouveia is........*

The Shit. Damn I hate Lambert. Wilson didn't look too good but he got the Win and thats what matters.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

He got destroyed in that first round haha, it was almost a 10-8 IMO, but he did go for the omoplata, not bad!

Nice combination to finish it though. Good ending, and I dug that fight.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Rivera is underrated and a good fighter. I was following one of his coaches blog and he is a extremely knowledgeable coach.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

*[SPOILER] Gouveia vs Lambert*

Um, WOW.

I thought gouveia might come out with the win with a sub but that hook was amazing. Lambert dropped his hands and just left himself open for that one. Too bad since it looked like he had the momentum for most of the first round.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

he lost his mouthpiece but he sure as hell didnt lose the fight. that was the most shocking ko i've ever seen, i definately didnt expect that coming. i wouldn't go as far as saying he's the shit, but he has a killer left hook.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Lambert got to confident.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn, happy for Jorge..:thumbsup:
...and Grove getting finished for the 2nd time.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

it looked like the punch rivera threw before his first takedown buckled kendalls knees


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Grove and Rivera are both so inconsistent. Grove beats Belcher, and puts up this dud. Rivera destroys Grove, but he's gotten beat by Leben and Martin.

I like Rivera though. I didn't catch the fight.

and straight up IronMan, Stout and Hardonk are the shit.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

LMAO at the people saying they weren't excited for this..........
Two fights....two KOs


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

i agree.....wow


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm really excitied about this next fight. 

War Davis!!!


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> i agree.....wow


Also Kendall's knees when he got rocked...he was on planet mars by the end!


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC 80 looking good this early ..2 KO's, my picks doing good :thumbsup: 

hopefully Werdum- BJ will win!!!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Come on Marcus! Get me some fantasy points. This one should be an UNREAL fight. This could be the FOTN.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

War Davis indeed. I sorta agree about the Irishness thing though.
Yes, Americans claiming they are Irish does piss us off.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> War Davis indeed. I sorta agree about the Irishness thing though.
> Yes, Americans claiming they are Irish does piss us off.


Whatever, people can be proud of there ancestry.

Let's just hope these dudes bang, and it should happen. Any predictions when this one will end? I say half way through the 1st.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, he got the KO. And I really dislike Lambert....so yeah.
He was getting beat, but he did almost get that triangle.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

this is a great event. 3rd ko of the night


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

buo said:


> UFC 80 looking good this early ..2 KO's, my picks doing good :thumbsup:
> 
> hopefully Werdum- BJ will win!!!


Crazy ... another insane knock out!!

3 in a row.. this should be called UFC 80:Knockout


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

6sidedlie said:


> Whatever, people can be proud of there ancestry.


What ancestry lol?
Holy donkey balls.....3 fights....3 KOS


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

**Spoliers* Knockouts*

OMFG thats 3 knockouts in the first three fights.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

kilik said:


> OMFG thats 3 knockouts in the first three fights.


care to elaborate a little further and tell me who it was that got knocked out??? :laugh:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

man they missed the title of this payperview they should have called this one knockouts


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry man lol Grove got knocked out by Rivera

Lambert got knocked out by Gouveia

Liaudin just got knocked out by Davis

Im talking about KOs!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> What ancestry lol?
> Holy donkey balls.....3 fights....3 KOS


His grandfather was from Ireland?

and woot, that should help me in the forum league.

Gonzaga should help bring another KO, and keep that shiz going.

What do you guys think is KO of the night so far?


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

loved the Davis one man, right after the corner yelled to him...BOOM....out


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

sweeeeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I thought they just said his Grandad was a scot and hs Granma was Welsh?

I would say Rivera was the best so far.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

That Davis punch was interestin in where it landed. Right behind the ear, more of a boxing punch, but I guess I should expect it from davis since he was a boxer.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Either rivera or Gouveia because both their opponents just buckled and that always looks more devastating. Grove needs to turn it around he has had some terrible showings since destroying Belcher.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Wilson with a badass KO that was sweet, Grove got smoked O shit Taylor vs. Kelly now:thumbsup:


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Davis got some hands.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

*Title Shot? SPOILER INCLUDED*

so i know the welterweight division is pretty stacked, but seriously when do you think Marcus Davis is going to get his title shot? If at all

6 wins in a row, and tonghts extremely impressive victory....cmon now sign em up


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Woah man Taylor and Kelly are throwing the **** down


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

The start of that fight was Badassery.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

No my boy Fitch has to get one first hes fought tougher oppenents and is 7 - 0 in the UFC


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, but you have got Fitch and Karo, that deserve a title shot as well.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think that after Serra fights GSP that fitch will definitely fight the winner...

and then after THAT is over marcus davis could fight for the title...but he would probably have to fight one more time against another contender..


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Davis got some hands.


Hands and power. Dude has to be one of the hardest pound 4 pound hitters in mma.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Kelly don't want none of that crisp standup, he's laying on him now. Big cut on Taylor, he's gotta get off his back


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

I feel like Dana White is going to give Karo the shot before Fitch, even though I want Fitch to get it first. Then it will be Fitch, THEN perhaps Davis. Of course, this is given if Serra, GSP, or Hughes don't get shots in between first...

Damn WW is stacked.


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Cabby - thanks much for the updates - really appreciate it!


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

kilik said:


> OMFG thats 3 knockouts in the first three fights.


3 crazy knockouts and one HELL OF A FIGHT! too early to say, fight of the Year?raise01:


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

Damn Taylor .... could knock alot of fools out with his stand up and kicks! If only he had a ground game and a bit more strength to push people off.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

That was pretty one-sided in Kelly's favor. He just schooled him on the ground. Taylor could not do anything for positioning.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

*What did Paul say?*

before you ask a fighter questions make sure you can understand his responses..lol


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

yea this is hilarious. I have no idea what he's saying, it's just a bunch of mumbo jumbo to me


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I too have no idea..........it was pretty hilarious.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am wathcing this one live on my regular site, and it is not lagging nearly as much as usual (no complaints) but that means that not many people are wathcing this one. I wonder what the deal is with that. I bet the UFC loses a lot of US revenue when they do these things in other countries because of the time it shows here in the states.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

WAR GABE! I agree with Rogan....gabe is gonna be one of the best. Hopefully we see another KO.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

let's get ready for gabe and fabricio now. this should be a good one. I got Werdum by TKO in the 2nd


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Gonzaga - "I'm a weiner"

Can't wait for this one. Got 5mill on Gonzaga


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm going with GG win ... TKO second round!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Im ready for BJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Im ready for this Werdum/Gonzaga fight, but I am so pumped to see BJ walk out! Cant wait to see the new BJ.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Gonzaga's been playing some Guitar Hero hah

Walks out to "mother"


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL ... you know it!

I wonder if he can get to the orange button easily with those sausage fingers!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

OMG Gabe comes out to Danzig "Mother" Hes got this in the bag.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Werdum is taking big leg kicks


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

2 Clean Knees said:


> LOL ... you know it!
> 
> I wonder if he can get to the orange button easily with those sausage fingers!


Haha makes me wanna play. End of round 1, Gonzaga knocked Werdum down with a leg kick:thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

how can you guys think Danzig is better than Rage...wtf


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> Grove and Rivera are both so inconsistent. Grove beats Belcher, and puts up this dud. Rivera destroys Grove, but he's gotten beat by Leben and Martin.
> 
> I like Rivera though. I didn't catch the fight.
> 
> and straight up IronMan, Stout and Hardonk are the shit.


With respect to Jorge (and I called both of his losses correctly, too) he's a very good fighter, he just matched up very badly with Leben and Martin.

The fact is, Terry Martin and Chris Leben both throw bombs, and that's the kind of fighting style that Jorge has trouble with, while he can deal with a much taller opponent like Grove.

Grove, on the other hand, has never been that impressive, at least in my opinion, against experienced fighters, and Jorge has alot of experience, even though he doesn't have a massive number of fights.

Glad I'm not the only one who thinks that Stout and Hardonk are good fighters. I'm hoping that Sam is really improving his ground game, I know Hardonk is (since, to the best of my knowledge, he's still working with Rickson Gracie).

The fact of the matter is, when I watched Hardonk's first fight I had the same reaction I had the first time I watched Cheick Kongo fight. I knew that if the guy could develop a ground game he'd be a force.


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> how can you guys think Danzig is better than Rage...wtf


Who said that? I didn't, I think Danzig are pants. RAGE slam!

Gonzaga needs to end this soon ... otherwise he could get caught.


----------



## DaddyThunda (Oct 14, 2006)

*Gabriel Gonzaga's sponsors*

anyone else notice that on gabriel gonzagas shorts. He is sponsored by condomdepot.com haha :thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

i love being right war Werdum


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Werdum wins.


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

.... and there you go...as I said...GG was mucking around and now he's lost.

Dissapointing for GG


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Gabriel was landing some very nice leg kicks at the start, but the first round ended close, perhaps with GG winning with a slight edge. But round 2 was all Werdum. I should have bet on this fight.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

2 Clean Knees said:


> Who said that? I didn't, I think Danzig are pants. RAGE slam!
> 
> Gonzaga needs to end this soon ... otherwise he could get caught.


someone said Gabe is coming out to danzig so he has this one in the bag...didn't direct it towards you but there were multipple comments about danzig being good entrance music...none better than Rage to me. De La Rocha just pumps me up the dude is so angry about eveyrhting


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Arlovski used to have that as well.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

what is BJ's gameplan....keep it standing or take it to the mat?


----------



## DaddyThunda (Oct 14, 2006)

oh haha first time seeing it


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> what is BJ's gameplan....keep it standing or take it to the mat?


Well Joe Daddy is almost certainly going to go for ground game which is fine for BJ .... so I reckon he'll stand up and then react accordingly if Joe Daddy shoots him.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> before you ask a fighter questions make sure you can understand his responses..lol


haha kinda reminded me of brad pitt in the movie "Snatch"


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah its pretty funny to see.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

i was confused if he was speaking english or another language for most of it


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I had a feeling Jorge was going to win because Grove lost to Cote and Jorge has a style similar to Cote's.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Heres comes BJ and Joe. Joe walking out now.........


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

haha, thats an unusual sponsor.:happy03:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

BJ by TKO strikes in 3


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

i think BJ an dGSP have the best td defense so joe daddy will be in for a battle getting it to the ground. but joe uses his head for takedowns, meaning he shoots at the right time and sets them up very well.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

well he is trying to be unique maybe


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

*elbows elbows elbows*

need i say more

it just messed up a good fight 
i think:dunno:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

finally....BJ is LW champ. Sherk is a in for an ass whoopin.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

the crotch grabbers are going to be having a huge party over the next couple of days, i don't even need to explain why...


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

Joe daddy was out of his league, i think...

Wow, bj said, ''Sherk , you're dead'' !!!!!!!!
I can't wait to see him against the roid freak!!!


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> finally....BJ is LW champ. Sherk is a in for an ass whoopin.


Yeah I hope so to. Sherk is a goof.

What a great UFC. Those that didn't watch it lost out.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

CroCopPride said:


> need i say more
> 
> it just messed up a good fight
> i think:dunno:


No, it didn't! The fight wasn't stopped due a cut but an RNC!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> No, it didn't! The fight wasn't stopped due a cut but an RNC!



Amen brother!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Sherk still has the audasity to bitch about how he's still the champion. Seriously **** off Sherk, you juiced you got caught, you lose!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes PENN!!!!!
Absolutely handled stevenson


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> No, it didn't! The fight wasn't stopped due a cut but an RNC!



even though it didn't stop the fight, it did play a big mental game on joe stevenson. i mean how could he concentrate on penn when theres blood gushing 3 inches out of his head:dunno:

edit: i dont think the OP said it actually stopped the fight, but rather like he said... Messed it up.


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> finally....BJ is LW champ. Sherk is a in for an ass whoopin.





southpaw447 said:


> Sherk still has the audasity to bitch about how he's still the champion. Seriously **** off Sherk, you juiced you got caught, you lose!


Yeah totally. He had an unfair advantage when he won it so why he's beefing so much god knows. If i was Dana I'd put him straight at the bottom of the ladder for that sh*t! He's lucky he's getting a rematch in my view.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

if anything that cut motivated the hell outta joe and made it more of a fight then it would've been.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

chilo said:


> even though it didn't stop the fight, it did play a big mental game on joe stevenson. i mean how could he concentrate on penn when theres blood gushing 3 inches out of his head:dunno:
> 
> edit: i dont think the OP said it actually stopped the fight, but rather like he said... Messed it up.


What can I say, its all part of the game! Anything can f*ck a fighter up! Not only that Joe was getting outclassed even before that elbow! Even if that elbow didn't happen the end result would still be the same!


----------



## T-man (Jan 18, 2008)

*Thoughts on UFC 80*

Thought it was a great ppv, lots of action and good fights!!

highlight: BJ PEnn winning with conviction!!

low: poor old BIG C, what did you guys think of the stoppage??


----------



## crioggio (Dec 24, 2006)

*BJ's Cardio*

Very impressive win over Daddy. Totally outclassed him, but it looked to me that if it went a round more or two he would have gassed. He barely could stand when the result was being announced and was leaning on Herb Dean. The question is... will his cardio be good enough to go five rounds with Sherk?

"...Big John MacArthy steps in to rescue Rich Franklin"
Joe Rogan as he comments Franklin's KO on the replay.


----------



## T-man (Jan 18, 2008)

yeh i thought he did look a bit gassed, he could have just been relaxed and chillin coz he is like that. I dont think the BJ/sherk fight will go 5 rounds!!


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

This was the first paper view i missed in years ...

Hope it i didnt miss to much .

Looken forward for the Feb 2nd one .


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

When Did This Fight Happen Wtf


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

^ hahaha you missed it :/ It's gonna be on ppv later tonight. IT happened in england so time zone difference.

Anyways Bj looked sorta gassed or maybe he was overcome by emotion after chasing a dream for so long.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

wtf i was in a different topic and my post went here?!?


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

T-man said:


> Thought it was a great ppv, lots of action and good fights!!
> 
> highlight: BJ PEnn winning with conviction!!
> 
> low: poor old BIG C, what did you guys think of the stoppage??


Good stoppage. Big C got jabbed in the face and was all over the place. It wasn't the leg kicks, it was the punch. The guy would of got creamed if he'd carried on.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

2 Clean Knees said:


> Good stoppage. Big C got jabbed in the face and was all over the place. It wasn't the leg kicks, it was the punch. The guy would of got creamed if he'd carried on.


Leg kicks my ass lol. He went down from a punch and was rocked as hell.


----------



## T-man (Jan 18, 2008)

DaddyThunda said:


> anyone else notice that on gabriel gonzagas shorts. He is sponsored by condomdepot.com haha :thumbsup:


i have a feeling ed herman is/was sponsered by the same company!! any conformers?


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

crioggio said:


> Very impressive win over Daddy. Totally outclassed him, but it looked to me that if it went a round more or two he would have gassed. He barely could stand when the result was being announced and was leaning on Herb Dean. The question is... will his cardio be good enough to go five rounds with Sherk?
> 
> "...Big John MacArthy steps in to rescue Rich Franklin"
> Joe Rogan as he comments Franklin's KO on the replay.


Talk about drawing a long straw......The dude just won a world title....you reckon you might stand with the best posture after that. he was fine and looked perfect, no signs of any serious fatigue in my book.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i'm so glad BJ won. i really hope he does the same thing to that cheating scumbag sherk!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Eight fights shown live, thats gotta be a record for the UFC. Very, very, very solid event. 

"Sherk, you're dead."


Loved it.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta give credit to the UFC on that event, and the fighters for putting on one of the best events fight wise.

:thumbsup:


----------



## drftrader (Jan 11, 2008)

kds13 said:


> Eight fights shown live, thats gotta be a record for the UFC. Very, very, very solid event.
> 
> "Sherk, you're dead."
> 
> ...


However, when BJ came back into to cage (Sherk already there) he seemed a bit more subdued & humble. Was not talking sh*t.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

*Main Card*

Lightweight Championship Bout: *BJ Penn vs. Joe Stevenson*

The fight started out with BJ looking like he it was all business and hit Joe with a jab and an uppercut which dropped Joe, although he was still able to defend himself. Bj was trying to GNP Joe landing a shot here and there, but ended up in Joe's guard, which he passed into half guard. At this point I believe Joe was almost curled up in defense. Joe was doing pretty good with BJ in his half guard in avoiding strikes. He was pushed up against the fence by BJ. Joe kept looking for guillotine choke, with no luck. BJ kept Joe against the fence, almost took Joe's back at one point, but Joe rolled over with Penn in a full mount. Didn't last long Joe got out and sat up against the fence. Penn ended up getting Joe in side control, but ended back up in Joe's guard. Joe was throwing some alright punches from his back. Then BJ landed an elbow which ripped Joe's forehead open! Blood was everywhere within seconds of the strike. It was gushing! Most blood I have seen in a while. And the round ended with Joe bleeding profusely with BJ in his guard.

Second round Joe came out with a fire under him. He was very aggressive. Landed a nice elbow on BJ, but didn't look like it phased him. BJ was doing a great job keeping Joe at bay with accurate jabs. Joe was swinging away, but Penn was taking his time throwing punches he knew would land. Joe began to start gushing blood after a few of Penn's jabs. With a face dripping with blood, it was stopped for the Doctor to check him, and the fight began again. Joe kept up his aggressive attack while Penn was throwing accurate shots. Penn then landed a nice uppercut which made Joe Stumble back and Penn capitalized and hit Joe a couple more times and Joe went down, and penn tried to take his back, but rolled over giving BJ the mount. And some GNP action from Penn. Joe tried to roll over and BJ took his back. Like against Jens Pulver, BJ trapped Joe's arm and locked in the rear naked choke and Joe tapped.

Heavyweight Bout: *Gabriel Gonzaga vs Fabricio Werdum*

The fight started out with them circling them a few times. Werdum Attacked with a flurry that didn't do much, which led to Gonzaga close enough to take him down. Neither of them did very much while they were on the ground, they kind of canceled eachother out, but Gonzaga was on top the entire time. Gonzaga let Werdum up and Gonzaga started with some punishing leg kicks, brutal. Playing it out like Pedro Rizzo. These kickes were buckling Werdum's legs. Gonzaga threw a bad high kick which Werdum caught and too Gonzaga down with, almost had Gonzaga's back for a second. Werdum ended up in Gonzaga's half guard on top. Some GND attempts on Werdum's part, a few good elbows and a couple punches. They both ended up in almost a stale mate, with Gonzaga
with a possible knee bar. 

The second round started with Werdum landing some nice punches. He was very aggressive and caught Gonzaha with a few more good punches. He was staying further away from Gonzaga avoiding those leg kicks, and charging in with some good punches. Gonzaga caught a kick from Werdum and forced Werdum to the ground, but he let him up, which he did a second time. Got a take down but let Werdum up. Clearly didn't want to grapple with Werdum. Wedum landed some beautiful knees with Gonzaga in the clinch. He was landing knees almost left and right, unanswered by Gonzaga. Gonzaga collapsed against the fence and Werdum started punching Gonzaga in the side of the head. And the fight was stopped.

Welterweight Bout: *Marcus Davis vs Jess Liaudin*

This started with them both kind of dancing around eachother for a wile, with Jess throwing some leg kicks. Marcus leaped in with a nice almost overhand left. Marcus threw an alright leg kick of his own to Jess' body. Then he leapt in with a nice left hand punch, which caught Jess just below his right ear, and he was out. First round KO about a minute into the first round. 

Light Heavyweight Bout: *Wilson Gouveia vs Jason Lambert*

Lambert was very aggressive at the start of round one. Almost chasing Wilson around the octagon. Lambert went in for take down, with Wilson countering with a guillotine choke, which Lambert popped out of, ending up in Wilson's halfguard. Lambert went for some GNP action, but Wilson was able to avoid a majority of Lambert's attacks while against the fence. Lamber was landing a few nice punches on Wilson though. With a nice leg sweep he was able to knock Lambert down, and was able to get back up. Lambert pushed Wilson into the fence and Wilson tried another guillotine, but ended up back on the ground with Lambert on top of him. With some more GNP action. There was a loose triangle Wilson caught Lambert with, which Lambert escaped. And Lambert went back to GNPing Wilson, but was defending a good amount of the attacks.

After Wilson lost his mouthpiece, the second round was delayed a bit. Wilson ended up pressed into the fence taking a few shots from Lambert; however, he was able to push Lambert a away and land a left hook which dropped Lambert for the win.

Middleweight Bout: *Kendall Grove vs Jorge Rivera*

Jorge was clearly the aggressor in this, taking Kendall town early. Jorge started landing unaswered right on the side of Kendall's head, one after the other. He must have landed at least 20 shots to Kendall. He was able to stand up while taking punch after punch, but was dropped by a left 1:20 secs into the first round.

*Preliminary Card*

Heavyweight Bout: *Colin Robinson vs. Antoni Hardonk*

Harkdonk opened up with a nice flurry of punches and 2 leg kicks, followed by a left hook I believe which dropped Colin to the ground. Hardonk backed up with Colin kneeling, clearly stunned. He tried to get up but had wobbly legs and the fight was stopped as Hardonk started to move in after he saw Colin try to get up.

Welterweight Bout: *Paul Taylor vs. Paul Kelly*

This fight started beautifully. They were both standing exchanging punches, of which Taylor was getting the better of. Kelly didn't like this so he wrapped up with Taylor against the fence, and later took it to the ground. After that Taylor was just severely out classed on the ground. He managed to hang in for all 3 rounds, but taking a severe GNP from Kelly.

Light heavyweight Bout: *Alessio Sakara vs. James Lee*

Lee went for some crazy take downs, although once he got a couple of them it looked like he didn't know what to do from there. Lee just didn't want to stand up with Sakara at all... he just kept trying to get Sakara's leg and take him down. And was a TKO win for Sakara. That was just a sad attempt by Lee.

Lightweight Bout: *Per Eklund vs. Sam Stout*

And I missed the Sam Stout fight, but apparently won by unanimous decision


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

First event I've been too. All of us loved it. Very worthwhile. ^_^ 

Can't wait for Sherk Vs Penn. That's gonna be a barn-burner for sure.


----------



## VoiceOfThunder (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn it. I missed it. I was taking a cat nap, but it turned out to be five hours long and missed the frickin' fights.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

This is the first time I remember the results being announced before they were supposed to be aired on the East coast here at 10pm. That kinda sucks...can't believe GG lost though...


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

VoiceOfThunder said:


> Damn it. I missed it. I was taking a cat nap, but it turned out to be five hours long and missed the frickin' fights.


www.free-fights-videos.com


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Hardonk vs Robinson Discussion **SPOILER***

I felt that the stoppage was justified because he buckled and Hardonk was going in for the kill...but very controversial none the less.....I suppose you could argue either way but I think it was a fair stoppage because he fell over and gave the impression that he couldn't defend himself...

Discuss


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Rockstar189 said:


> I felt that the stoppage was justified because he buckled and Hardonk was going in for the kill...but very controversial none the less.....I suppose you could argue either way but I think it was a fair stoppage because he fell over and gave the impression that he couldn't defend himself...
> 
> Discuss


I definitely agree with the stoppage, he couldn't even stand. One of the weirdest conclusions to a bout, I've ever seen.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think the stoppage was very good. If he had let it go on. He would have taken a big knee to the head and possibly some unnecessary damage


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

if the ref hadnt stepped in hardonk could have destroyed him on the ground. hardonk pretty much said that in the post fight interview


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I think the stoppage was very good. If he had let it go on. He would have taken a big knee to the head and possibly some unnecessary damage





mickkelly12 said:


> if the ref hadnt stepped in hardonk could have destroyed him on the ground. hardonk pretty much said that in the post fight interview


Both are correct. Hardonk could of really hurt him had that fight continued.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

NO WAYZ THAT WAS JSUT ROBINSON USING HIS NINJA TACTICS TO LUREZ HIM IN SOZZ HE COULD USE THE TOUCH OF DEATH, The ref is just a NOOBZ and doesnt understand the ninja tacticz...stupid newbz....

Lol all joking aside it was a very good stoppage if it hadnt happened Robinson would have been SCREWED


----------



## jonnypimps (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah you can't buckle, fall on your hands and knees, try to get up and fall down again, and then claim it was a bad stoppage


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

jonnypimps said:


> yeah you can't buckle, fall on your hands and knees, try to get up and fall down again, and then claim it was a bad stoppage


Exactly. I was even shocked to see the ref hold Robinson's hand the way boxing refs do....I was thinking to myself, this fight can't go on.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Obviousely a good stoppage, the only reason it even seems controversial is because Robinson was fully cognizant, but that doesn't change the fact that his balance was damaged and an obvious impairment to his ability to defend himself.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

It was "controversial" because Hardonk just stood there and watched him fall before running in as the ref was going to stop the fight. If Hardonk had instantly jumped in for the kill, none of the fans would have boo'd because Robinson would have been mauled. Good stoppage.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> NO WAYZ THAT WAS JSUT ROBINSON USING HIS NINJA TACTICS TO LUREZ HIM IN SOZZ HE COULD USE THE TOUCH OF DEATH, The ref is just a NOOBZ and doesnt understand the ninja tacticz...stupid newbz....
> 
> Lol all joking aside it was a very good stoppage if it hadnt happened Robinson would have been SCREWED


I guess someone hit the bottle a little early


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I guess someone hit the bottle a little early


Lay off him man, I've been drunk since 4:30pm EST. :laugh:!


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, I don't see anything controversial here. Good move by Mario.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

why the hell was 145lb mario yamasaki reffing 2 men over 240lbs ?

i'm not questioning the stoppage...but seriously, you have that massive referee for a reason


----------



## fernando234 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Did Gonzaga even train???*

I seriously thought Gonzaga would run right thru Werdum and is a legit contender for the HW crown but now i NEED to reconsider. His fight was complete garbage. 

He showed:
- NO punches or combo's. 
- NO cardio. I mean he gassed after 1 fight?? Perhaps he overtrained or didnt train at all...i dunno
- NO spirit. Werdum landed a few knee's sure, but that didnt seem to worry Gonzaga too much. But then at the end he covered up like a little girl, pretty much begging for the fight to stop
- He showed he does have excellent kicks - very heavy - but is that all he was relying on? where was the game plan?

In addition, i seriously still DO NOT rate werdum...even after this fight. His punches are weak. He was tossed around by GG like a little doll. He just ran over a gassed opponent who didnt appear to want to be in the octagon.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think this fight just proved my point about GG. He's a one hit wonder and he's on his way back to fighting in the prelims


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Gonzaga that fought Kevin Jordan showed up tonight.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I...


Agree.


Why does Werdum actually seem weak? Weak in the literal sense. Like he would actually need to train to kill a mid-sized mammal. When he throws a punch, he looks like he doesnt believe its gonna hurt his opponent. His throws his punch like a 6th grade suck-up raising his hand to answer the teachers question.

Its not a lack of technique is it? Does he just not train stand-up enough? That cant be it. Cuz even youtube jocks seem to have power behind their punches and lord knows they dont have technique.

Educated fighters, please explain.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I see it differently.

He had huge success with the leg kicks, and got preoccupied with it thinking he could end the fight that way. His gameplan went out the window, and he kept telegraphing the kick. Werdum adapted (barely) and managed to get him in an unfortunate spot against the cage where he couldn't defend himself well.

I won't call it a bad stoppage, because he wasn't doing much....but he wasn't hurt either. Like the cut on Joe, "unfortunate" is the way i saw that fight ending. It didn't do justice to either fighter.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah, a pretty Pathetic showing. He looked very out of shape and very very under or over trained.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I think he had too much respect for Werdum's BJJ and didn't want to sacrifice his striking advantage. My guess is he had the first round, and just wanted to secure the second by scoring enough points with pointless takedowns. The fight was very slow, but I'm not surprised it turned out this way at all. My bet is that Gonzaga was either looking for a KO kick or a decision, but by no means would he go to the ground, which sucks seeing as how he is also a black belt in BJJ.


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

If Joe Rogan had not been talkin g- it would have been easier to follow- Just before that last leg kick, Hardonk landed a soldi, solid punch that briefly knocked Robinson out. Ropgan may not have been able tosee that from where he was sitting- but watch it again. Robinson is falling after that punch and not after the kick. Thta is something that is not too uncommon in Kickboxing.

It was not controversial at all, and actually quite clear cut.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

fernando234 said:


> I seriously thought Gonzaga would run right thru Werdum and is a legit contender for the HW crown but now i NEED to reconsider. His fight was complete garbage.
> 
> He showed:
> - NO punches or combo's.
> ...


You are giving werdum WAY too little credit. He fought an extremely smart fight and was able to adjust in the second round to what gonzaga was doing. He did get "tossed around," but I think those are such silly words to describe what really happened. He was taken down, but took nearly no damage at all when taken down due to his tremendous guard and BJJ skills.

And I'm sorry, I just refuse to believe Gonzaga TRULY gassed. That's just simply what you look like what you take a knee to the head. Look at the first Rampage vs Wandy fight. Rampage didn't gas in that fight, his brain was just knocked around and he couldn't stand straight. That's what happened to gonzaga, Werdum landed a GREAT knee to his head and Gonzaga was pretty much out for the rest of the fight. And to the comment that gonzaga covered up in the end but not earlier...isn't this something simple to understand? It just means the first few knees didn't do too much damage if any, but the later ones did and Gonzaga could not intelligently defend himself since he got hit so much.

Now I'm not saying Werdum is a top 5 HW, or that he even needs to be ranked, but he does deserve a lot more credit.


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

It looked like GG was mentally broken coming into the second round and had just given up. He didn't try anything.


----------



## fernando234 (Nov 19, 2007)

davidm724 said:


> I think he had too much respect for Werdum's BJJ and didn't want to sacrifice his striking advantage.


Gonzaga is supposed to be just as good in BJJ as Werdum. 

Regardless, Gonzaga just looked like he didnt even want to get hit. He throw close to 0 punches. And even Werdum's ***** little punches made him cover up like a girl.

And this is coming from a huge GG fan! Its not cos he lost - its how pathetic he seemed in that fight. No heart, no will, and no cardio.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

fernando234 said:


> Gonzaga is supposed to be just as good in BJJ as Werdum.
> 
> Regardless, Gonzaga just looked like he didnt even want to get hit. He throw close to 0 punches. And even Werdum's ***** little punches made him cover up like a girl.
> 
> And this is coming from a huge GG fan! Its not cos he lost - its how pathetic he seemed in that fight. No heart, no will, and no cardio.


Gonzaga's BJJ is not on the level of werdum. Werdum is either #1 or 2 at BJJ in the heavyweight divison. With Big Nog being the other fighter.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Talk about giving Werdum no credit...


----------



## fernando234 (Nov 19, 2007)

Tripod87 said:


> You are giving werdum WAY too little credit. He fought an extremely smart fight and was able to adjust in the second round to what gonzaga was doing. He did get "tossed around," but I think those are such silly words to describe what really happened. He was taken down, but took nearly no damage at all when taken down due to his tremendous guard and BJJ skills.
> 
> And I'm sorry, I just refuse to believe Gonzaga TRULY gassed. That's just simply what you look like what you take a knee to the head. Look at the first Rampage vs Wandy fight. Rampage didn't gas in that fight, his brain was just knocked around and he couldn't stand straight. That's what happened to gonzaga, Werdum landed a GREAT knee to his head and Gonzaga was pretty much out for the rest of the fight. And to the comment that gonzaga covered up in the end but not earlier...isn't this something simple to understand? It just means the first few knees didn't do too much damage if any, but the later ones did and Gonzaga could not intelligently defend himself since he got hit so much.
> 
> Now I'm not saying Werdum is a top 5 HW, or that he even needs to be ranked, but he does deserve a lot more credit.



Werdum won and I give him congrats on that. But i dont think he warrants too much credit.

Yes he did adapt well and quickly to GG's leg kicks but i dont agree with your other points.

1) "tossed around" Werdum def was. Im not saying GG did any damage, but it was very very easy for GG just to literally throw him to the ground. It looked funny.

2)Gonzaga was gassing in the first round even. Werdum did land a great knee to GG...do i think it rocked him? no i dont think so. GG looked fine. If u watch the silva v rampage fight ...you'll see how rocked rampage was after/during those knees. GG seemed fine to me..just gassed and didnt want to be in there

3) "And to the comment that gonzaga covered up in the end but not earlier...isn't this something simple to understand?" - I never said that. I said GG covered up the WHOLE fight like a girl everytime Werdum did ANYTHING. Just looked like GG didnt even want to get touched.


----------



## fernando234 (Nov 19, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Gonzaga's BJJ is not on the level of werdum. Werdum is either #1 or 2 at BJJ in the heavyweight divison. With Big Nog being the other fighter.


Possibly...who no's. This thread isnt about who has the best BJJ tho.

I am questioning GG as a fighter. His fight here was pathetic. I want to hear other's peoples thoughts on this.

And like ive stated - i dont think Werdum should be even considered a top HW right now. I was very unimpressed with his performance; better then his fight with AA - but still way off being a top contender.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

VoiceOfThunder said:


> Damn it. I missed it. I was taking a cat nap, but it turned out to be five hours long and missed the frickin' fights.



Um get the replay?


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well.

1) The toss around. GG took Werdum down once in the first round. He then threw Werdum down twice in the second when Werdum tried to throw some body kicks. Happens enough. Werdum took Gonzaga down pretty easily when Gonzaga threw the body kick in round 1. That's risk of throwing body kicks, easy take downs, if it weren't for those, Werdum never got tossed around really.

2) I just rewatched the fight, and you can see that up until about 2 minutes remain in the second, Gonzaga was moving around, keeping his hands in a good place near his face and was looking to attack. At about 2 minutes was when Werdum landed his first knee and after they get out of the clinch, gonzaga throws a type of desperation kick, then you just see him stand there not doing his little steps and just trying to recollect himself. Before and after the knees, I see a completely new Gonzaga (new as in bad), even though it is subtle. It was also after the knees where if Werdum even came at Gonzaga a little, the first thing Gonzaga would do is cover up instead of throw counters like earlier. Rewatch this part, and if you still disagree with me, then that's fine, difference of opinions then, no hard feelings.

3) Sorry, misinterpreted.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Aaron, I agree that having Yamasaki ref that fight looked ridiculous. If he actually had to pull Antoni off of Robinson, that would have been hysterical. More funny than watching Babalu try and kneebar big John.

Remember, though, that since Big John's retirement there aren't really any big refs anymore, so they're really depending on the guys to break it up when they're told.

Robinson was clearly the inferior striker and I'm glad that Antoni got another big KO. Yet further proof that Ernesto Hoost is the greatest kickboxing coach ever. Period.


----------



## KnockedTFO! (Feb 4, 2007)

I think Werdum's win just made Crocop look worst....I always knew Gongz was a one hit wonder...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Props to Werdum for the win.

That said, he needs to work on his game substantially. He'd get his ass absolutely handed to him if he fought a more technical striker with a gameplan like that.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Props to Werdum for the win.
> 
> That said, he needs to work on his game substantially. He'd get his ass absolutely handed to him if he fought a more technical striker with a gameplan like that.


Most definitely, I didn't see how lame his punches were the first time around, but watching it the second time, I kind of giggled haha. But I think he was using his punches more to setup something else? No idea, but there has to be _some_ explanation behind it...


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> I...
> 
> 
> Agree.
> ...



Well the band wagon does seem to be going away in record time. I'm still Gonzaga's fan but I'm confused.

I believe soundly in fighters who end up having another fighters number. Call it stupid if you like, but maybe Werdum has Gonzaga's.

I honestly have no idea and most people really don't (or won't) know why it went down like it did.

Gonzaga was able to batter Cro Cop on the ground with better BJJ. Okay... His bjj is on level with Werdum's and on the ground the two seemed about on par.

Standing Werdum showed more heart and was able to survive the kicks and lacked punches. Why did he lack something so simple? Hell I'd love to know. Was Werdum just to fast for him? DId he want it more? we could go on, and on but I have no idea.


> I think Werdum's win just made Crocop look worst....I always knew Gongza was a one hit wonder...


Wow we should just throw him in the trash now. *Shakes head.* 
Styles make fights. Do you think Werdum could beat Cro Cop?

How with his piss poor take downs? Do you really think he’d out strike Mirko?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Mario Yamasaki has a mean rear naked choke, just ask Frank Trigg.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Mario Yamasaki has a mean rear naked choke, just ask Frank Trigg.


Frank Trigg is like a RNC connisseur.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

fernando234 said:


> Possibly...who no's. This thread isnt about who has the best BJJ tho.
> 
> I am questioning GG as a fighter. His fight here was pathetic. I want to hear other's peoples thoughts on this.
> 
> And like ive stated - i dont think Werdum should be even considered a top HW right now. I was very unimpressed with his performance; better then his fight with AA - but still way off being a top contender.



I agree with your point on GG as a fighter, it was pathetic (knees or no knees), not impressed with Werdum either, he does swing his punches like they have no intention even though I know he does.
GG, come on man! I know you got hurt with the knees but you could have kept those elbows flying just to stay in, Werdum was starting to hit lighter with each swing and they did little damage, you simply lost your heart in this one!!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Frank Trigg is like a RNC connisseur.


Absolutely, I was just talking to him and he said Yamasaki's is to RNCs what Brad Imes is to omaplatas.


----------



## fernando234 (Nov 19, 2007)

Tripod87 said:


> Most definitely, I didn't see how lame his punches were the first time around, but watching it the second time, I kind of giggled haha. But I think he was using his punches more to setup something else? No idea, but there has to be _some_ explanation behind it...


Werdum's striking...period is lame. His punches are weak - in the AA fight its more like a slap lol. His kick are terriable. He doesnt grapple. All he has is BJJ. Its why i dont rate him and thought GG would run right over him. All Werdum did for me in this fight, was run over a fighter who didnt want to be in the octagon and gassed in the first round.


Thought i should add. This is the UFC - apparently the "cream of the crop" for MMA fighters. If Werdum hadnt won that fight - given GG's performance I would have been stunned. So thats y I dont rate this win for Werdum too highely. Anyone whose fighting for the UFC, on main card, should put away an opponenet that is gassed and doesnt wanna get hit so covers up


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Joe Rogan is really a stupid man. The guy went on and on about how the leg kicks finished the fight, could he not see that Hardonk landed a straight jab that knocked Robinson on his ass?

I'm sorry but when I guy goes flat, then tries to get up and can't even stand on his own two feet, there is no controversy.

Hardonks stand-up game is sick. He may be the best striker in the heavyweight division. The guy seriously needs to work on takedown defense.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Joe Rogan is really a stupid man. The guy went on and on about how the leg kicks finished the fight, could he not see that Hardonk landed a straight jab that knocked Robinson on his ass?
> 
> I'm sorry but when I guy goes flat, then tries to get up and can't even stand on his own two feet, there is no controversy.
> 
> Hardonks stand-up game is sick. He may be the best striker in the heavyweight division. The guy seriously needs to work on takedown defense.


Yea it was the jab that rocked him I think. That combo Hardonk threw was savage.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't think anyone in the UFC would want to stand up with Hardonk. The only guy I could see standing up with the guy is maybe Kongo or Cro Cop. Dude would chop Sylvias legs down like a piece of lumber.


----------



## StPiere4PMinstr (Jan 20, 2008)

Everybody has failed to mention that gonazaga already lost to werdum in pride, werdum has his number


----------



## Knock out (Jan 1, 2007)

Very solid event BJ dominated Joe and deserved the victory. GG seemed like he didnt train at all and gassed in the middle of the second. And Marcus Davis killed Liaudin. Vey good event from the UFC


----------



## fernando234 (Nov 19, 2007)

omg just watched this fight again. and GG in the first round throw only ONE punch (whilst standing)..in the whole round. crazy! i know around 3 mins of the round was on the ground but still..... how is that possible...one punch!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Those were some nasty leg kicks he was giving to Werdum, well maybe that's where Werdum being a puss comes in, he winced almost every single time Gabe landed one.

I think there was one thing I learned from this fight, Gabes cardio is dreadful, and hasn't changed since the Kevin Jordan fight.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

This was an awesome event the only fight i was disappointed in was the Gonazaga fight, mainly cos I bet all my credits on him  That and he did not look interested. All fights were action packed and we got to see 8 fights when was the last time that happened. 

There are threads saying this card was noty that great but c'mon 6 KO's and a submission? the only decision we got to see was a war. The card was devoid of lay and pray, awesome


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

No-one would be crying about a poor stoppage (though Werdum may not have been damaging much Gonzaga wasn't doing anything to stop him) if they allowed knees to the head on the ground. Gonzaga's head would have been pounded into the cage.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Damn I hate you Gabe......he keeps coming in, proving everything I say about him to be true(that he really is a ******* animal and his kickboxing is awesome) and then getting his ass kicked.
I did not like the stoppage, though I don't disagree with it.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Joe Rogan is really a stupid man. The guy went on and on about how the leg kicks finished the fight, could he not see that Hardonk landed a straight jab that knocked Robinson on his ass?
> 
> I'm sorry but when I guy goes flat, then tries to get up and can't even stand on his own two feet, there is no controversy.
> 
> Hardonks stand-up game is sick. He may be the best striker in the heavyweight division. The guy seriously needs to work on takedown defense.


How does that make him stupid? I also thought that the legs did it as well. Stop being so damn negative all the time.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Damn I hate you Gabe......he keeps coming in, proving everything I say about him to be true(that he really is a ******* animal and his kickboxing is awesome) and then getting his ass kicked.
> I did not like the stoppage, though I don't disagree with it.


Agreed, it was a very frustrating fight to watch for a Gonzaga fan like me.



Flak said:


> I see it differently.
> 
> He had huge success with the leg kicks, and got preoccupied with it thinking he could end the fight that way. His gameplan went out the window, and he kept telegraphing the kick. Werdum adapted (barely) and managed to get him in an unfortunate spot against the cage where he couldn't defend himself well.
> 
> I won't call it a bad stoppage, because he wasn't doing much....but he wasn't hurt either. Like the cut on Joe, "unfortunate" is the way i saw that fight ending. It didn't do justice to either fighter.


I concur with this assessment. I really do hate to use the work "luck" or talk about stuff like that in MMA, but I think Gonzaga was a bit unlucky to be caught up against the cage where he really couldn't do anything. Not taking credit away from Werdum, he fought a good fight. 

I agree as well, that Gonzaga really wasn't hurt, it was more of a fight where I was like "Well, damn" instead of "OH SHIT!".

Reps all around.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

*Different result to BJ vs Joe? [possible spoiler]*

May I first begin by saying that I am not saying that Joe would have won, I do not doubt that BJ won the fight and probably would have won it again if it were fought twice. 

But...

Did anyone else notice how BJ looked really exhausted after the fight? He looked like he was seriously sucking wind after he made Joe tap, he sort of slunked off him and he seemed to me to be fairly tired. So I was wondering *HYPOTHETICALLY* would the result had been different if Joe had not been cut and managed to get it into the 3rd, 4th and 5th rounds? I realise that Joe was outclassed, but many people were saying that BJ was in the "best shape of his life" and at least to me, he didn't look like he could have lasted 5 rounds although he probably still would have found a way to win. 

So I put it to you fine members of MMAforum, do you think that the result would have been different if Joe had managed to weather the initial storm and pushed the pace in later rounds? And was BJ's conditioning somewhat overhyped coming into the fight?

Keep in mind that 
A) This is a *hypothetical* question, I'm not saying that BJ shouldn't have won or that he wouldn't have won if he hadn't finished.
B) I realise that BJ totally dominated Joe.
C) I am expecting people to say 'HURR, BUT BJ WON U JUS CANT ASSEPT DAT BJ IZ DA BEST EVA!!11TAN(45)'


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah it was really unfortunate Joe got cut so badly so early, it forced him to go out guns blazing. Joe would have lasted longer if he was not cut in my opinion, but these things happen.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I like your disclaimer. I honestly think Joe would have put up a much better fight, especially considering his great defense on the ground while nursing his cut. The whole time they were on the ground, I kept telling the guys, "I've never seen anyone hold off BJ like that." I knew Joe could defend on the ground better than most, but he did an awesome job, and he even landed some of the most effective strikes I've seen from the bottom. Usually strikes from the bottom are not very effective, but you could see BJ get really frustrated with him. 

So, I think Joe would have done better, and maybe would have held off BJ for another round or two, in which case he'd have a much better shot, since BJ seemed to be getting tired in the second.

Oh, and I'm really happy he lasted as long as he did. I was mortified when he got caught right out of the bell.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

davidm724 said:


> I like your disclaimer. I honestly think Joe would have put up a much better fight, especially considering his great defense on the ground while nursing his cut. The whole time they were on the ground, I kept telling the guys, "I've never seen anyone hold off BJ like that." I knew Joe could defend on the ground better than most, but he did an awesome job, and he even landed some of the most effective strikes I've seen from the bottom. Usually strikes from the bottom are not very effective, but you could see BJ get really frustrated with him.
> 
> So, I think Joe would have done better, and maybe would have held off BJ for another round or two, in which case he'd have a much better shot, since BJ seemed to be getting tired in the second.
> 
> Oh, and I'm really happy he lasted as long as he did. I was mortified when he got caught right out of the bell.


On my second watch I appreciated how well Joe was doing on his back, and also to come back swinging after getting dropped was really impressive.


----------



## Lynch (Sep 7, 2007)

KnockedTFO! said:


> I think Werdum's win just made Crocop look worst....I always knew Gongz was a one hit wonder...


Cro Cop has proven himself, genius. Gonzaga hasn't.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, one can argue that BJ was just emotionally overwhelmed after the fight which may have been the reason why he was breathing heavily.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

BJ always looks like a fish out of water after a fight. even his win over Pulver which was lightning fast and after his win over Caol. just what he does.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I dont wanna come across like a nuthugger but cmon man. This is ridiculous. What would Joe have done if that fight went any longer?? Was he going to take BJ down?? Was he going to outstrike him? He was outclassed in every facet of the game. He might not have been finished in the 2nd hadnt had BJ not split his head open but he would have finished him. 

I just dont like these what if scenarios. Thats like saying if Rampage didnt catch Chuck and put him to sleep, would Chuck have beaten him. Its crazy. BJ had Joe on the ground elbowed him in the face and cut him. Its a part of the game.

Im sorry that BJ beat Joe up so badly. I know you were rooting heavily against BJ, and you still are a little bitter. But give me a break with these what ifs.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I still think Gonzaga is a great fighter technically, but he seems to lack heart. It was obvious that he gave up on himself in the fight against Couture, but I thought it was because of the broken nose. But now the same thing happened... He just seems to give up as soon as things start going the wrong way.

The HW division desperately needs Arlovski back now. Where is he?


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i was surprised at the size difference between Gonzaga and Werdum. But, i was really happy that Werdum won. I have nothing against Gonzaga, but i happen to like Werdum, and in that fight, he really outshined Gonzaga. It was like Gonzaga thought he could flash KO everyone! lol...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

well i can say only this .. times change fast take it as it is and that only


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Wombatsu said:


> Gotta give credit to the UFC on that event, and the fighters for putting on one of the best events fight wise.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yeah no shit, every fight delivered pretty much. BJ you made me e-rich


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

BJ knocked joe down about 3 seconds into the fight.

He dominated in top position landing some good elbows and punches.

Joe did'nt land 1 punch, secure 1 takedown or take control of the fight at any point.

BJ knocked him down again in the second round.

NO JOE WOULD NOT HAVE WON IF THE FIGHT CONTINUED.


----------



## loxly (Apr 10, 2007)

i bet 200 on the parlay....BJ, Rivera and Stout, got 2600 from that :cool01:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I believe he put up a disclaimer so people wouldnt get upset about this kind of thing and warned you of what kind of thread it was going to be. Just saying is all but I understand where your coming from at the same time BJ did outclass him.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

hollando dosnt deal in should of would of could of's


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

fernando234 said:


> I seriously thought Gonzaga would run right thru Werdum and is a legit contender for the HW crown but now i NEED to reconsider. His fight was complete garbage.
> 
> He showed:
> - NO punches or combo's.
> ...


I totally agree.

Gonzaga's leg kicks were excellent and he over powered Werdum in the clinch, but he still gave an over all abismal performance. He did'nt throw 1 punch! That is a joke.

I think both fighters looked sloppy.

Was Gonzaga a 1 kick wonder? In my opinion no. Mirko was a perfect match up for him and I think Gonzaga would have won that fight even without the KO. However Gonzaga clearly was highly over rated as I like others did, thought he was going to be the next HW champ.

Looks like the UFC HW division is back to its normal sorry state of affairs.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

lol at one punch in the first round, didnt he throw a combo straight away against randy?

maybe gonzaga was mentally scarred from losing to werdum? because I have no idea why he was so poor, in his fights against mirko and randy, he pressured them and went for punches and kicks, in this fight he didnt do that.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

holy **** literally everyone that I wanted to see win just got beat up.


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

gonzaga was too busy still celebrating the KO on crocop instead of training


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

Didn't look gassed atall, people are just still looking to dog BJ.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

yep .. what did they say about mirko.. karma is a bitch... remix


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

that bites


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

BJ's my favorite fighter and I've mentioned the exact same thing in other threads. I noticed too and I really couldn't decide whether it was his stamina or if he was just overcome with emotions. The only way we can ever find out is to see BJ actually go to at least round 4 of a fight, I'm sure that could prove a lot of things.

Now, if he were truly tired, I still think BJ would have won by some kind of sub or knockout by the third, because he had complete control over the fight and was extremely composed. If it went to the 4th or 5th? Ehhhhhh, I don't know, it's just too impossible to predict there. Hell, we don't even know if he was tired or not.

Let's just hope he wasn't.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

He wasn't tired. He was just overcome with emotion. Plus it's not like he slowed down at all during the fight.


----------



## ToekeR (Sep 30, 2007)

as soon as joe got hit with the first punch of the fight, and it wobbled him, you could see in his face that he was scared, he was intimidated by penn plain and simple, and to be hounest i would rather see sherk and penn ,than sherk and stevenson i think its funny he submitted him the exact same way he did jens, rear choke, with the one arm pinned down


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i noticed in the first round that joe was using the fence to block bj's submission attempts. bj didn't have enough space to get a rear naked locked in due to the cage and joe used that to get out of it. had that of happened in the centre of the octagon, bj would have sunk in that choke. 

the only reason that fight lasted as long as it did was because bj really wasn't trying hard enough to stop the fight. he had a full mount locked in but didn't really try reigning down punches for the stoppage. it looked as if bj was holding back, probably so he wouldn't get gassed and be left vulnerable, which makes me think his gas tank isn't all that.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Maybe if Joe wasn't cut and the fight had gone on, he possibly could have squeaked out a win somehow, but BJ didn't look that tired at the end of the fight and he pretty much dominated Joe the whole time. BJ looked impressive, and I can't wait 'till Bj vs Sherk happens. I also like how they let Sherk talk at the end of the fight, Goldberg asked "How do you see your fight with BJ going" and he's like "Not like this..." lolz.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

yes bj dominated him but he was very winded when he was talking to them so maybe if joe wasnt cut n managed to weather that mount bj being tired and joe not joe mighta stole it but bj could always find a way to win


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Rated said:


> Well, one can argue that BJ was just emotionally overwhelmed after the fight which may have been the reason why he was breathing heavily.


Thats what I've been thinking. I mean, he won the title that has eluded him. You would be overcome with emotion to.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Had the cut not occurred I think BJ penn would of still won. Even after the pace set in the first two rounds, BJ penn seemed fine so I assume he would of been fine doing a third round and from then on if he gassed he would of just needed to hang on, which I think he could have.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

BJ went DONKEY KONG when he was being carried by that one guy. He wasn't tired at all, just overwhelmed.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Biowza said:


> May I first begin by saying that I am not saying that Joe would have won, I do not doubt that BJ won the fight and probably would have won it again if it were fought twice.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


I understand what your trying to say and stuff but to be honest i dont think it would have mattered...

BJ was probably tired from going all out working the RNC and i bet joe was even more tired anyway.

i do understand what your trying to say though i just believe that even if joe had not been cut and it went 5 rounds that BJ still would have won


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

I made good my bets. I put 50,000 on Penn and like 500 on Wilson.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

bubbleboy66 said:


> I made good my bets. I put 50,000 on Penn and like 500 on Wilson.


Good picks, I was gonna bet on Wilson but lost out on that at the last minute.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I put what I had on BJ...which wasnt much lol

how come we cant bet on any other fights yet??


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I thought Werdum was going to win this fight and I was right. However I did not expect Gonzaga to fight the way he did. I seriously think Gonzaga is a great fighter but he might have had some trouble in his training, possibly under-training because he underestimated how good Werdum really was. I think he believed his hype too much and he took werdum lightly.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

They will come in due time strikes.


I got 49 million for next event.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I'm laughed at all the Mirko fans thinking that this is some sort of payback for demolishing him.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Man, Gonzaga showed he has no heart in that fight. He's got one of the heaviest kicks I've seen, but it's pretty obvious the guy lacks heart. Covering up like a chump from those wimpy punches from Werdum. Stand up and fight man!!

Could you imagine if they put him back up against Cro Cop? I wonder how that would go down.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

fernando234 said:


> I seriously thought Gonzaga would run right thru Werdum and is a legit contender for the HW crown but now i NEED to reconsider. His fight was complete garbage.
> 
> He showed:
> - NO punches or combo's.
> ...


I agree that neither fighter was impressive. How Werdum gets a title shot out of that performance, especially considering his "classic" performance in the Arlovski fight, is beyond me.:confused04:

But what was up with Gonzaga's weight? I remember when he KO'd Cro Crop and when he fought Randy he was in the 240s. He came in at 255! My friends and I watching saw the "Tale of the Tape" and without talking to each other all went "WTF!?"


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Joe Rogan is really a stupid man. The guy went on and on about how the leg kicks finished the fight, could he not see that Hardonk landed a straight jab that knocked Robinson on his ass?
> 
> I'm sorry but when I guy goes flat, then tries to get up and can't even stand on his own two feet, there is no controversy.
> 
> Hardonks stand-up game is sick. He may be the best striker in the heavyweight division. The guy seriously needs to work on takedown defense.


Hardonk finished his fight with Pendergarst with leg kicks, and that fight was over so quickly that I think that Rogan got a little confused and just reverted to his previous knowledge.

Still, I agree that there is absolutely no controversy about that fight. I've seen retarded baby seals with more effective defense than what Big C showed in that fight.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I dont wanna come across like a nuthugger but cmon man. This is ridiculous. What would Joe have done if that fight went any longer?? Was he going to take BJ down?? Was he going to outstrike him? He was outclassed in every facet of the game. He might not have been finished in the 2nd hadnt had BJ not split his head open but he would have finished him.
> 
> I just dont like these what if scenarios. Thats like saying if Rampage didnt catch Chuck and put him to sleep, would Chuck have beaten him. Its crazy. BJ had Joe on the ground elbowed him in the face and cut him. Its a part of the game.
> 
> Im sorry that BJ beat Joe up so badly. I know you were rooting heavily against BJ, and you still are a little bitter. But give me a break with these what ifs.


Hmm, I think I should have made the "hypothetically" a few fonts bigger. As well as put my disclaimer in bigger font, as well as bolded and underlined it. 

Do you not get it? Did you not read? I didn't say that Joe would have won. I am fully aware that BJ dominated the fight. Read. _*Please.*_ What made you think I am bitter? Did I deny that BJ won? 

It's a question, I am asking people. To me, BJ did look gassed after the fight his corner was telling him to "catch your breath" and he couldn't even jump up on the side of the octagon to celebrate. Yeah, I am sure that emotion had a part in it but I personally think that BJ's *conditioning* (put that in for jdun) was somewhat overhyped.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

Biowza said:


> May I first begin by saying that I am not saying that Joe would have won, I do not doubt that BJ won the fight and probably would have won it again if it were fought twice.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


BJ was in awesome shape. He was so psyched up for this fight he had his right fist clenched and ready to swing during the opening instructions!

To have that much adrenaline going through you and then have it all leave your system at once will totally physically and mentally drain you in an instant.

So to answer both your questions: No, the result would not have been different if "Joe weathered the intial storm" and it went to the late rounds. No, BJ's conditioning was not "overhyped".


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I hope someone adds them soon. Should be up already, they're on Wed..........


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

He did look unbelievably soft. You would think that a fighter's conditioning would only get better the farther he gets into his career:dunno: I really think that some people must think they're so good they don't have to train properly.


----------



## Alex St Pierre (Jan 16, 2008)

*interesting*

"To me, BJ did look gassed after the fight his corner was telling him to "catch your breath" and he couldn't even jump up on the side of the octagon to celebrate. Yeah, I am sure that emotion had a part in it but I personally think that BJ's conditioning (put that in for jdun) was somewhat overhyped."
-Biowza

Additionally in the post fight interview he said that this fight was "tougher" than the first time he beat Matt Hughes.

Yeah people have always been saying that BJ doesn't train up to par and that he doesn't have the greatest cardio but he looked great coming in. I mean compare what he looked like at 170 to how he looks now. Besides, Stevenson is a strong guy and I'm sure it took alot of energy for BJ to fight like he did.

Also, I don't see why people are ragging on Gonzaga. The way I see it, the turning point in the fight is when Gonzaga fouled up after Werdum caught a leg kick at around 1:40 in the first round. Gonzaga went for a hip toss that - had it worked, would have changed the course of the rest of the fight. Werdum managed to quickly slip his head under Gonzagas arm, spoiling what could have been a perfect throw and from that point he was ontop of Gonzaga and gave him some decent shots.

Had Gonzaga just pushed off of Werdum, tried to back away and remain standing, he might have continued his strategy.

From a technical stand point, it wasn't a terrible loss for Gonzaga. Definately not great, but not terrible. He made a few errors. For this first 3 minutes, he was picking Werdum apart. Besides, Gonzaga is still improving and it would be a shame to rule him out after this.


----------



## Tonyblast (Jan 24, 2007)

royalking87 said:


> yes bj dominated him but he was very winded when he was talking to them so maybe if joe wasnt cut n managed to weather that mount bj being tired and joe not joe mighta stole it but bj could always find a way to win


what the **** is up with everyone coming up with these "if joe woulda" ideas?

yea, if bj would tripped and fell coming into the octogon and hurt himself joe woulda beat him. OR if bj wouldnt have beat joes ass so bad, joe would pulled off a win.

WHAT. THE. ****.

i even thought joe was gonna pull off an upset cuz i dislike him so much as a fighter. but seeing that bj did what he was supposed to do(completely own), im very happy.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

i haven't been on in a while... for the fact there hasn't been a whole lot of intellegent debating as of late...****" all you bj haters! i mean that! i started the thread bout the mmaweekly rankings and how i thought it was bullshit' how he wasn't ranked in 155...and people gave excuses how "he hasn't faught recently in 155" oh "he beat up on pulver a 
145er." forget all that noise. "IF" (sherk) can get him into the championship rounds then he may have a chance other than that NOBODY is beating BJ at 155. hopefully you guys are done saying shit bout rush too after he made hughes look like the overrated fighter he is now days! hey if you guys don't start noticing talent or really realize what the ****' is going on in these fights then get off the fuckin' site and go discuss it with other people who don't know what they're talking bout.


----------



## Alex St Pierre (Jan 16, 2008)

*gsp*

It was awesome to see him whoop matt hughes like that. But I don't think that's a sign that Matt is over the hill so much as a sign that GSP just kicks ass now and is really coming into his prime.

I am a fan of both fighters but hey, I'm Canadian and have the same last name so I gotta cheer for the guy


----------



## sub fan (Jan 11, 2008)

taadland said:


> i haven't been on in a while... for the fact there hasn't been a whole lot of intellegent debating as of late...****" all you bj haters! i mean that! i started the thread bout the mmaweekly rankings and how i thought it was bullshit' how he wasn't ranked in 155...and people gave excuses how "he hasn't faught recently in 155" oh "he beat up on pulver a
> 145er." forget all that noise. "IF" (sherk) can get him into the championship rounds then he may have a chance other than that NOBODY is beating BJ at 155. hopefully you guys are done saying shit bout rush too after he made hughes look like the overrated fighter he is now days! hey if you guys don't start noticing talent or really realize what the ****' is going on in these fights then get off the fuckin' site and go discuss it with other people who don't know what they're talking bout.


I agree with what you say here bro but damn, if these morons aren't posting their lack of knowledge then there would be nobody to laugh at and nobody to rub anything in their face, I mean that's what its all about. I told you all that Stevenson had no chance....


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, GSP is really the A. Silva of the WW division. Just because Franklin will never, EVER beat Anderson, does he not belong in contention?? He could still beat most of the other MWs. It's the same deal with Hughes, imo. I am a Hughes-hater, but the guy isn't necessarily out of his prime. He just isn't going to beat GSP. He could still school most of the other guys in the division. As much as I'd like to see Hughes retire, he could still hang with the best in the div ('cept for GSP). 

Taadland, I believe the rankings were based on recent achievements in the division. BJ's recent transition to 155 is why he's not on top of the list. I don't think anybody denies BJ's talent, ability, or his deserving the title. Sherk-fans want their fighter to redeem himself by crushing the "loudmouth" prodigy, and BJ-fans want their fighter to put away the "alleged" roid-freak. Just because a fan of Sherk puts all their faith in him to take care of BJ, it doesn't make them an unintelligent poster, nor does a post justifying BJ's non-placement on MMAweekly's 155 ranks. By the way, your post makes you look as unintelligent as those you accused. Surely anybody can lose, even BJ, and everybody knows that.

For the record, I hope BJ makes Sherk look like a bitch.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

lildrummerboy16 
Junior

I think Stevenson will outwork Penn for the win. B.J. seems to have conditioning issues sometimes, especially Hughes II, and I'm bettin that might be his downfall again. Plus I don't really see him submitting Stevenson. 






taadland said:


> clearly not a wealth of knowledge here. yes theres been some questining about conditioning, but it will most likely be done well before that. i like big daddy but penn is the most feared fighter in the division thats not on stereroids. (sherk) anyways penn should be impressive.


those two post took place at the end of nov...My beef wasn't with the rankings of bj so much (although if there going to keep ranking randy when he is retired, then they should have ranked bj the second the anouncement was made. yes randy won recently but he's no longer fighting...that would mean they do rank off talent to some degree)it was more over the fact of peoples arguments against bj and why he shouldn't be ranked. i back up what i say about fighters, and the fights, and don't talk stupid shit. to say i sound unintellegent look up my other posts and see all my unintellegent comments. i would greatly appreciate it. i write essays half the time on here, when others throw in the 2cent comments, don't know what theyre talking about, have no facts, only opinions, and think because they have 1000 posts that they must have some incredible knowledge, when they say things like stevenson is going to beat bj, hendo is going to beat silva, hughes is going to work st pierre, who is thiago silva???etc. i know the rankings will never be perfect, although bj has to be ranked top two right now, cause that's how they do it...one big win serra was number 1, i was more pissed cause of the lack of disrespect for my 'intellence' some people have. or the lack there of theirs.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

taadland said:


> lildrummerboy16
> Junior
> 
> I think Stevenson will outwork Penn for the win. B.J. seems to have conditioning issues sometimes, especially Hughes II, and I'm bettin that might be his downfall again. Plus I don't really see him submitting Stevenson.
> ...


I can see your frustration with those who make a bogus call on a fight and never support it with facts or valid points. I know it's irritating. I also agree with your point on Randy being ranked while he's retired. I hadn't read any of your previous posts before, and the one I responded to looked a little like something I'd read on Sherdog. I don't care how many posts I've had, and I don't judge anybody for having any number of posts. It's not like someone becomes an MMA fan the instant they start on the forum. So, sorry if I insulted you, but the fact is that there will always be those who throw out worthless comments with nothing to back them up. Like sub fan said, they give us a chance to laugh at them and rub it back in their face. I like BJ, but I honestly was hoping for Stevenson to win. I pointed out his strengths, and possible ways to pull off a win, but nobody in their right mind would say Stevenson would crush BJ.


----------

